# free mica heat shields for bipin mods



## Jon_L (Oct 2, 2005)

I'll send mica heat shields to any CPF members in need - no cost or strings, they are so cheap it's not worth bothering with payment. These come out of used electronic equipment from a Silicon Valley parts warehouse.

P.M. your needs and address.

Litho123 is taking over sending the mica heatshields. I'm sure he would appreciate a bulb order too if possible. PM him for your needs.

Thanks to everyone for the kind words of appreciation.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for your offer. PM sent.

Bill


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 2, 2005)

Ditto. Very nice of you.  PM sent.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks, and good karma to you! PM sent.


----------



## innerlight (Oct 3, 2005)

In for one.
PM sent.

You're a good man.
Thank you.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 3, 2005)

I would like one please. I can't send PMs since I don't have them on. If you could email me, I'll send you my US info.

This will work with a MC and a WA1160 bulb correct?

Thanks,
-LT


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 3, 2005)

PM sent Jon. Thanx a lot for your gracious offer.


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 3, 2005)

Would you have a pic by any chance? This is very good of you, to be sure! I'm curious as to what these look like.


----------



## 03lab (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks! :bow:


----------



## rick88 (Oct 3, 2005)

Jon - PM sent - thanks for offering these!


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you very much, Jon_L.

PM sent.

-----------------

- Jeff


----------



## Nell (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the generous offer. I forgot to post eventhough I PM you last night. 
Thank you.


----------



## Ledean (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks. I am in for one.


----------



## Jon_L (Oct 6, 2005)

About 21 people so far would like to use mica in their mod lights. My supply is about one square inch and cut with sisors and drill normally. Don't bend 'em though. Those using KIU ceramic adaptors probably don't need a shield. 

I'll send these out next week although for anyone late to the offer or who need a further supply at another time, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 6, 2005)

Jon_L said:


> About 21 people so far would like to use mica in their mod lights. My supply is about one square inch and cut with sisors and drill normally. Don't bend 'em though. Those using KIU ceramic adaptors probably don't need a shield.
> 
> I'll send these out next week although for anyone late to the offer or who need a further supply at another time, I'd be happy to help.



Thanx Jon, I am using the old school way without those new adaptors.


----------



## savumaki (Oct 7, 2005)

_Can I squeak in under the wire. I'm just starting to gather parts for a build and a heat shield is one of them.:thanks:.

PM sent

Karl
_


----------



## Kevin Tan (Oct 7, 2005)

I can confirm that Kiu's holder do not need the mice heatshiled. In fact its the heatshiled between the bulb heat and the springs tensioning the bipin grabber.


----------



## Jon_L (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll send the mica out Thursday. 

You will receive thin mica sheet which should be cut into approximately 1/2 inch circles which go between the bulb and the Magcharger socket to protect the plastic in the center of the socket. The bi-pins pierce the mica discs.

I suggest using two mica discs with a spacer between cut from scrap mica for hi heat applications.


----------



## Nell (Oct 17, 2005)

Just got mine. Thanks for the mica. Need to find sharp scissors to trim the pieces.

Thanks again.


----------



## rick88 (Oct 21, 2005)

Got mine yesterday, :thanks:


----------



## Unicorn (Oct 21, 2005)

Got them a couple days ago. Thank you very much.


----------



## flex76italy (Oct 21, 2005)

Mica received :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: 

BIG CHEERS TO JON

:thanks: :thanks: :thanks: :thanks: :thanks: :thanks: :thanks: :thanks:


----------



## juancho (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi Jon,
I got mine too, really appreciated what you are doing for us.
Thank you very much
Best regards
Juan C.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks:thanks: :wave:


----------



## savumaki (Oct 21, 2005)

:thanks: I can use these. Great effort Jon.

Karl


----------



## innerlight (Oct 21, 2005)

Got mine
Thank you very much
It is greatly appreciated


----------



## Sinjz (Oct 22, 2005)

Got mine a couple of days ago too. :thanks:


----------



## jdriller (Oct 22, 2005)

Got mine too, thank you very much.


----------



## Jon_L (Oct 24, 2005)

I appreciate all the thank you messages! 

Really, this small effort was all I could think of to contribute to the CPF site which represents a high evolution of human society: generous, selfless, nationless, cooperative action to further enjoyment and capability of us all.

I've found some double thickness larger mica which might be preferable to that sent out. It would take a while to collect a supply but for those who could wait, drop a PM and I'll let you know.


----------



## flex76italy (Oct 24, 2005)

Jon, i'm in for larger mica  i'm tuned for update
:thanks:


----------



## 03lab (Oct 24, 2005)

Got mine today, thanks Jon!! :thumbsup: (And thanks Benjamin for forwarding.)


----------



## AtomicX (Dec 2, 2005)

Is there any Mica left, Jon ? I'm in need of a peice if it's possible still.....thanks... Gary:wow:


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 2, 2005)

No show here. Don't be concerned.

The intent was important. I thank you for it.

---------------

- Jeff


----------



## fng120 (Dec 2, 2005)

jon im in for one if you still have any pm sent:thanks:


----------



## AshA4 (Jan 13, 2006)

PM sent :thanks:


----------



## Jon_L (Jan 22, 2006)

Sent out the recent batch of mica today. Anyone who hasn't sent their address yet can still PM me if interested. Can't find the thicker mica recently but two or more of the standard thickness is probably better anyway.


----------



## NextLight (Jan 22, 2006)

I would like a set, please.
PM Sent with address.

Thanks!


----------



## cyberhobo (Jan 22, 2006)

Would like some mica if any left.


PM sent.

Thanks for your most generous offer


----------



## AtomicX (Jan 22, 2006)

I would still really like a set, tried to PM but mailbox is full 

Maybe there will stil be some left... ? :wave:


----------



## Wilsonite (Jan 22, 2006)

Kinda OT, but can Jon_L or anyone else tell me where I can find 3-4 sheets sized somewhere between 8"x8" to 12"x12"? I was just going to buy a few cheapo toasters and scavenge but wouldn't feel good about throwing 90% of the toaster parts in the trash. Parts for a demonstration I have in mind for my electronics students...

Thanks!


----------



## Jon_L (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry to have sent the last batch a little late and with a full mailbox too!

PM me again for new orders or past orders that don't arrive by month end.

Wilsonite, I'd try goodwill for toasters as I never see large sheets of mica -
mine come from old electronics where they insulate small components.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Jan 25, 2006)

PM Sent, 

I owe you one!


----------



## eebowler (Jan 25, 2006)

Just saying :wave:


----------



## AshA4 (Jan 26, 2006)

Received the mica shields today! Thanks a bunch Jon!
:thanks: :goodjob:


----------



## socom1970 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Jon... Thank you so much for offering this gift. I have a MagCharger and I plan to get a WA 1160 for it if I can find a good place to get one. PM sent. Thanks again, Jon.


----------



## farmall (Feb 2, 2006)

Received mine today. Thanks.

I have access to older computers. Where do I look for the mica pieces?


----------



## FirstDsent (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for your offer Jon,

PM sent. I'll send you back some stamps!

Bernie


----------



## Henry (Feb 3, 2006)

I sent you a PMl and sent a donation to CPF. Anywhere people are willing to give of their time and money is a place worth donating to.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 4, 2006)

I was sent a rather larger piece of silver mica a while back by someone???? So I have no need.

But I just wanted to say :thanks: for what you do! It's guys like you who make lights enjoyable!!! :drunk:


----------



## Jon_L (Feb 7, 2006)

I'll send another batch soon for the recent people who have PM'ed me.

Would anyone have feedback as to effectiveness or any modifications to the build proceedure of mica disk protection suggested? 

I thought two or even three disks between the bulb and holder would protect the plastic in the bipin socket.


----------



## fleshlite (Feb 9, 2006)

Jon_L 
I had sent you a pm about a month back but did not get a reply or the Mica, if you are out thats ok but if you still in a generous mood I would like to have enough for 2 lights.
I 'll try to send you another PM, if not maybe an e-mail.

tks
Chris.


----------



## bjn70 (Feb 9, 2006)

How durable is this stuff? Is it easy to cut/shape/drill? I seemed to remember that it was fairly delicate and flaky.


----------



## Jon_L (Feb 24, 2006)

farmall: Looks to me as if my mica insulates the bottom of vacuum tube sockets so there may be none in computers.

Bjn 70: The Mica cuts and drills easily, doesn't seem to flake, and lasts ok. Better practice on scrap making the holes for the bipins though. Drilling that close to an edge is asking a lot of any material.

Today sent out mica to: 

Fleshlite, Pec50, Paul6PFC, Aceman, DonXF1, Nomad, Firstdcent, Lips, Joe1, AtomicX, Henry, JoeJazz, MrBadger, SoCom1970, Slaps, Filament, and ColdSoderJoint. Anyone I missed, please PM me.

Most of all, many thanks to Henry for your contribution to CPF in my behalf: very creative and much appreciated thoughtfulness


----------



## Searchlight (Feb 25, 2006)

Jon L,

I'd appreciate 2 of the mica heat shield sets. Thank you!


----------



## habibi (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Jon! Do you still have mica heat shield sets? Would you sent 2 sets for my mc 60 to me? Thanks a lot, pm sent.
Helmut


----------



## cyberhobo (Feb 28, 2006)

Jon_L,


Got the mica today. Thank you very much!


----------



## Henry (Feb 28, 2006)

Received mine today, and thanks again.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Mar 1, 2006)

Recived mine today, Thanks so much! 

It's alrealdy installed in the MC60. 

Had no problem shaping it with normal sissors.


----------



## Lips (Mar 1, 2006)

Got mine also, Thanks


----------



## Paul6ppc (Mar 1, 2006)

Got mine yesterday! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## mackasenbach (Mar 2, 2006)

Put me down for two or three if you will

Thank you very much for offering this

Have PMed you with my info

Mike


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 15, 2006)

I received the mica heat shields today. They're great!

Thanks


----------



## habibi (Mar 16, 2006)

Received 2 sets of mica heat shields yesterday. Thanks a lot!


----------



## flex76italy (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Jon, PM sent.

Thanks.


----------



## cnjl3 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Jon! 

Do you still have mica heat shield sets? 
i would like two sets. 
sent PM with my info

Many thanks

Carlos


----------



## nemul (Apr 2, 2006)

what do they look like? can i use it in my M85?


----------



## Lips (Apr 2, 2006)

They look like little thin pieces of clear plastic. Used as heat protection MagCharger's plastic bipin holder. Not need for regular Mag...


----------



## spd584 (Apr 3, 2006)

I received my mica today. Thank you very much!


----------



## 91101 (Apr 12, 2006)

Mine showed up a couple of days ago too... Thanks Jon


----------



## Nvr2brt (Apr 12, 2006)

Jon, 

If you still have the mica heat shield sets, I could use 3 for my MC's. I will go ahead and PM you with my info.

Thanks a bunch!

Tom


----------



## AParamedic (Apr 13, 2006)

I got mine today...

Thank you very much, Jon

Are you sure I can't paypal you a couple of bucks for your time and effort?


----------



## cnjl3 (Apr 21, 2006)

I received the mica heat shields today!

Thank you so very much.


----------



## smurf_boi (Apr 23, 2006)

any mica heat shields left??...
i'd like to have a few of these for my M*C charger...
do i send PM?


----------



## elnino (Apr 23, 2006)

PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## Nvr2brt (Apr 27, 2006)

Jon,

I've been out of town for a couple of weeks. 

When I got back yesterday, low and behold the mica heat shields had been delivered.

The beer's on me, if you ever visit Colorado Springs!

Thanks again,

Tom


----------



## Bogus1 (Apr 28, 2006)

PM sent. Thanks a lot Jon.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 7, 2006)

Is this still open? PM sent anyway


----------



## elnino (Jun 8, 2006)

Jon, I received the mica heat shields. Thank you!


----------



## mick410 (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Jon.


Got them today. Much appreciated.


----------



## igabo (Jun 20, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 20, 2006)

Got them yesterday. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jon_L (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll send out my last requests this week.

Litho123 is taking over sending the mica. Please try to include an order for bulbs too if possible.

Thanks to everyone for kind words of appreciation.


----------

